# Some Recent Photos Of Earl & Little Bill



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, everyone

This morning while Earl & Little Bill were out, I thought that I would take some pictures of them both & their cage. There is only one of Little Bill, because he doesn't like the camera But Earl is the camera hog !

So here they are  

Earl
Biting The Camera Rope Again









Hey, it's mine 









You took it off me, just look away 









I see the rope 









This time, it's mine 










And here is Little Bill 
I will pose for the camera, just this once









And the mansion 
Earl--"Hey stop pointing that camera at the cage, take pictures of me,me !"
Little Bill--"Keep it away, I refuse to look at it"









Earl--" I guess the cage won"









Thanks,Sophia


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

great photos earl really seems to love the camera.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

nic bike said:


> great photos earl really seems to love the camera.


He really does love the camera , he tries to land on it, and nibble everything on it. I am surprised he hasn't broke anything off it yet  LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

so cute  look at Little Bill trying to ignore the camera


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> so cute  look at Little Bill trying to ignore the camera


Little Bill doesn't like the camera at all, when I go near him with it he will fly off, but when I get a photo of him, I am really pleased because, I haven't got many of him.
Because he really hates it  But Earl, if there is ever a camera in his sight he will be, nibbling it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

cute photos  nice cage and tree too


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*



xxxSpikexxx said:


> cute photos  nice cage and tree too


Thanks, there is a full photo of my Christmas Tree on the thread I made Called "Your Decorations"
Thanks For The Comments Everyone


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are both such cuties, and they must get on very well too, to share a cage together!

BTW - I love the tree as well hehe!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> They are both such cuties, and they must get on very well too, to share a cage together!
> 
> BTW - I love the tree as well hehe!


Thanks Rosie, but I just wanted to know what BTW means ?? I have saw it a few times but still can't work out what it means, please can someone tell me ?  It will probably be something really simple  LOL!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Thanks Rosie, but I just wanted to know what BTW means ?? I have saw it a few times but still can't work out what it means, please can someone tell me ?  It will probably be something really simple  LOL!!


It means By the way.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for answering my question I finally know what it means Yaaayy!! 
 I was right saying it would be really simple


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Both cuties and very nice "mansion" hehe. Baby nibbles my camera rope too..lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Both cuties and very nice "mansion" hehe. Baby nibbles my camera rope too..lol


LOL!! Earl nibbles everything, especially rope & strings. He has also tryed to bite the camera lens, and it has rubber around it and he has nearly pulled it off


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Earl and little Bill are adorable! You are lucky my baby dosn't like the camara or shes trying to be mean the first pictures I posted of her there was 4 useable out of 31 taken


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> Earl and little Bill are adorable! You are lucky my baby dosn't like the camara or shes trying to be mean the first pictures I posted of her there was 4 useable out of 31 taken


LOL!! I take loads of pictures of Earl but most of them, as soon as I press the button he turns away and he turns out blurred  But Little Bill, it is rare even to get 1, he hates the camera


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

yes thats exactly what she does...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> yes thats exactly what she does...


I think they do it just to get on your nerves  LOL!!


----------

